# Invertz Factory



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wanted to give a good review where it is deserved. I ordered 3 Threadfin rainbows and 6 pygmy cories from Pedro on Sunday. I received today, Wednesday and they arrived perfectly. To my surprise I actually got 4 threadfins and seven dwarf pygmies. he packaging was perfect and all the animals seemed in great shape. 

Thanks again for great transaction and the new additions to my tank!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I had to add to it. I also ordered 3 threadfin rainbows and 6 pygmy cories and they threw in an additional to both =) I also ordered 5 getrudes and all my fish are healthy!

Great site!!! A+!!!


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Aww I didn't get any extras. But still non the less nice packaging and good shipping. May be a little slow on the communications but understandable for a large operation.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, thank you for the comments!

It seems that the way we package really works. In the last few months USPS returned 2 of our boxes as undeliverable. One box contained fish and the other - Amano shrimp. 8 to 11 days in transit and only 1 dead fish and 1 dead Amano shrimp! It's hard to believe but it did happen. The packaging is expensive and it takes quite an effort to put together. But it works and we will continue using it.

We put extras most of the time. At times we have just enough animals to fill the orders and we just can't add extras. But everybody gets at least what they paid for, or more. But never less! We see our business in a very simple way - "What would we be happy to see when we open the box?"

As we have stated before - communication and feedback make our business run. If you have any question e-mail us and you will you will get an answer every single time. Suggestions on how to improve anything about our business are highly welcomed!

People often ask us about the the delivery confirmation number. We rely on PayPal's shipping software. It sends an e-mail containing the delivery confirmation number to the buyer's registered e-mail. Not everybody realizes that and sometimes people expect the number to be sent to them to another e-mail adress that they use.

Martial Theory,

Could you tell us more about communicating with you? Did we respond after a few or several days or there was something else? Once again - we welcome any suggestions, comments, and discussion.

--Nikolay


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey niko,

No worries I don't expect extras. I just feel a little left out. Hahaha

But in either case I am happy with my package.

Well I was commuincating with pedro and although at first it only took less than a day to respond, it generally took longer and longer. Untill it became a few days before I got an answer. Often times only one of my questions would be answered while the others were ignored. But having delt with sales as well, it was competely understandable as I know the feeling well when you become flooded with messages. 

So all in all, I was pleased with the package. 

Also should I contact you instead or does it make no difference?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Martial Theory,

You can contact either Pedro or me. 

PM both of us here on APC if you don't get an answer within 1 day.

--Nikolay


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you guys have a website, or do you just post updates on the Planted Tank Forum? I'll be in the market in a couple months for a school of Harlequin tetras (about 15 or so?) or something similar for my 48" tank.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave,

If you mean Harlequin rasboras I have good news for you. We have both Rasbora espei and Rasbora hengeli. Both of them stay smaller than the Harlequin rasbora. Both of them develop a more striking coloration than the Harlequin rasbora. R. hengeli schools tighter than the Harlequin.

Harlequin (a lot of black, very nice salmon pink if conditions are right. The link name says "espei", it's wrong):
http://www.geocities.com/ytlim911/rasboraEspei.jpg

Espei (less black, more golden/salmon pink):
http://www.arcat.ch/Concours/Images/concours004_mini.jpg

Hengeli (the golden mark above the black glows very intensely, much more than on this picture):
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l47/Susubet/hengeli.jpg

Website:
http://www.invertzfactory.com

Not all fish that we have in quarantine for the moment are listed in the stock list. We quarantine for at least 2 weeks and only then we put them up for sale.

--Nikolay


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, Niko! I like the color of Espei the best. I'll get with you guys in a couple months when I get my funds saved up for them. Great stock list!

-Dave


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Got my fish today. So glad I live in Houston which is few hours away from Dallas Everything looked great and no DOA's. Great job, guys!!!


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd like to chime in as well. I've ordered from Invertz Factory twice now. Both times mostly Sulawesi snails.... what can I say, its an addiction.... alright, its a fetish... :-s

Anyway, these guys are great. Critter prices are very good, shipping prices good, stock has been first rate. To put this into perspective: of the roughly 50 or 60 animals I've gotten, other than a few unfortunate DOAs--which were promptly replaced--there has only been a single snail that has died in the past couple months. Healthy critters indeed. Thanks Pedro!

All the best,
Aaron / AEWHistory


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Recently participated in a group buy, and I'm pretty happy. Shipping date was as promised, and an extra was included. The nerites are all doing their jobs as well.

Only thing to mention is that the zebra nerite is variable in its striping, so it's probably too much to expect for all the snails to have clean, straight lines.


Will definitely go back for future business!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Invertz Factory is super. I've ordered from them several times. They are great. Customer service is as good as their products. THE BEST!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I might as well put my experience too. I've been very happy as well with the care they take in ensuring good delivery and healthy specimens. A+ guys.


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to here they have great service, I am planning on ordering after the new yr.


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

Me too! Gotta feed my snail habit....


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

Pedro is tops in my book also


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

My experience with them has been great also, I have purchased from them on a couple of occasions. My first shipment was a couple dozen ember tetra late spring. Great fish! These guys even survived 5 days of no power during Ike and are still going strong.

The most recent shipment last week was a small school of rasbora, a few otos and Amanos. Except for the Amanos the rest did not survive shipping - partly due to an unexpected cold snap and leaking bags. Replacements were promptly sent the same week when the temps were in the 60-70's, no fuss. I will be buying from them again! :biggrin:


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Once again an awesome experience with IF. Ordered green neons, cory habrosus and amanos. All arrived alive and healthy and perfect shipping. The only problem is if I would have known how small and cool the neons were I would have ordered 30 of them instead of 15!

Thanks Pedro and Niko!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Is ordering fish for shipment to Virginia in August an issue? Should I wait till September for cooler weather?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

bosmahe1 said:


> Is ordering fish for shipment to Virginia in August an issue? Should I wait till September for cooler weather?


We package not just using cold packs but also using very carefully prepared insulated box. So far the experience has been very good.

Last year someone had given us a wrong address and their Amano shrimp were in the box for 11 days. Only 1 dead. Middle of summer, between Dallas and Houston - 100+F every single day. USPS has air conditioned warehouses so that really makes a difference.

If you feel more comfortable wait until September.

--Nikolay


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Ok, thanks Niko, good to know. In Northern Virginia, everything is monopolized by the two big stores. Any independant LFS is an hour away so, ordering online is becoming more and more my preference.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just got some stuff from these guys locally and they know what there doing!!! Thanks again Niko

Invertz A+


----------



## ollie78 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have yet to order from IF, but I was amazed by how quickly they responded to my email. I asked a couple of questions and had a reply the same evening. And answered from their mobile and on a Sunday evening no less! Hope to be placing an order here shortly.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Got in a huge order of fish to finish the 125 gallon tank and all fish are alive and well. Packing was meticulous and careful, and the prices unbeatable, especially considering the quality. Of the 51 fish I ordered, 54 survived (there were a few extras). 

...very pleased to say the least...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've had two shipments from them and I'm very pleased with the customer service, communication, quality and prices. I highly recommend InvertzFactory to anyone.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I too have had good experiences with them. Once one of the bags ruptured during shipment and all the fish were dead. They sent replacements immediately.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

They are good people (Invertz factory). I frequently find myself recommending them to people on my local Minnesota forum. I don't know how many follow through but it is always nice to be able to refer others to a good source. I wish I could afford to order more from them. It only took them a little while to get the packaging dialed in and they have it down now.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I am super impressed with Invertz Factory and their service! They responded quickly to my emails, answered my questions fully, and shipped me great fish with a few extras! All are doing fantastic and the trig espei's have colored up so nicely!!! I recommend these guys to anyone and everyone! The packaging was superb too, everything fit snug and was placed in the container with care.

My next purchases for future tanks WILL come from these guys


----------

